# Porsche 964 Turbo - Griffiths Detailing



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

This Porsche 964 Turbo was brought to myself and the customer said "ill give you 2 days to do what you can, but I know it wont be good so dont worry" well thats like a red rag to a bull for me! LOL So here is the car on arrival




























Wheels were rinsed then sprayed with Smart Wheels, arches and tyres were sprayed with G101 and worked in work wheels woolies and valet pro brushes





































Wheels were then iron x'ed










Snow foamed using Autobrite Magi foam



















Vehicle was then washed and soaked in iron x due to the paint being really rough, re rinsed and then covered in tardis. due to paint being black there was nothing of excitment to see. I then brough the car in a clayed using Auto Finesse Clay










Quick check of paint condition, you can see how bad it is without the need for strong lighting



















I started the polishing process using a variation of rotary and rupes with s3, s17 and s30. here is a 50/50 after cutting stage, still requires refining










Checked in the sun




























exhausts were cleaned with mercury










Maxolen trim dressing on trim










Zaino perfect tyre gloss on tyres!










Crystal on glass










Eraser wipe down then 2 layers of desire



















And here are some finished pics




























Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Very nice indeed, lovely car & job. Hope the owner goes the extra step & has the wheels refurbished.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks spot on chris, what where the owners comments on collection?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

shaunwistow said:


> Very nice indeed, lovely car & job. Hope the owner goes the extra step & has the wheels re-furbed.


he has new ones but is driving to spa this weekend so wants to use the tyres a bit haha!

Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Looks spot on chris, what where the owners comments on collection?


He was very shocked as he was looking at a full re-spray. Happy shocked I should add!!! LOL

Chris


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely car good work :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> New to this board! Want to have my b5 rs4 detailed!
> You my bro are a genius! Awesome job


If your in our area of cheshire give me a shout, if not look through the approved list on here!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work chris..

I was disappointed when I finally got to drive a 964 turbo (And a 964 RS left hand drive original track car) 
such a stunning iconic classic but not very pleasant drive imo.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Man that is one cool car. Funny you should say it doesnt drive well, seems to be the consensus on a lot of icon cars, particularly with old ferraris too. But how ****ing cool does it look haha


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

And fantastic job by the way, looks incredible ide love to own one especially looking like that


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Reckon they drove nice back in there day tho? Excellent work chris. Going that extra step is fantastic work.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work mate.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

andy-mcq said:


> Reckon they drove nice back in there day tho? Excellent work chris. Going that extra step is fantastic work.


yeah I mean the bushes etc would obviously be tighter/firmer, chassis still strong


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> Reckon they drove nice back in there day tho? Excellent work chris. Going that extra step is fantastic work.





durmz said:


> yeah I mean the bushes etc would obviously be tighter/firmer, chassis still strong


the value of these cars most of them are kept in tip top condition (the RS I drove was rebuilt)

I think they drove pretty much the same back then.. but people hadn't been spoiled with smoother gearboxes, electric power steering, and generally more refined cars..
so it would seem like it drove much better than normal cars of it's time.. like the difference of a new porsche vs a new fiesta ect..

one thing they are is still very quick.. turbo has a fair lag but when it kicks in it can shift..
the RS is very light and also pretty sharp, left hand drive had no powersteering ect to save weight.


----------



## M3YUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks fab
Love the 964


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Now that's a car :doublesho
Fantastic turn around as well :thumb:
Edd


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

durmz said:


> Man that is one cool car. Funny you should say it doesnt drive well, seems to be the consensus on a lot of icon cars, particularly with old ferraris too. But how ****ing cool does it look haha


I had to drive this car around 12 miles when done to a porsche air cooled specialist for a bit of work and it drove excellent, it had a engine rebuild and new gearbox not too long ago. The only problem I had was getting onto a motorway at peak hour with the steering wheel on the wrong side. Due to it being a customers car I am always over carefull.

Oh another thing, I sat in the car, put my seat belt on then realised i was on wrong side due to no steering wheel infront of me hahaha

Chris


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

the more you talk the more jealous I become lol, this video is epic, a ruf but same shape;


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

durmz said:


> the more you talk the more jealous I become lol, this video is epic, a ruf but same shape;
> 
> 930 Ruf CTR "Yellowbird" on nurburgring - YouTube


Cool video!!! thats not how I drove it to the repair centre tho! LOL

Chris


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> I had to drive this car around 12 miles when done to a porsche air cooled specialist for a bit of work and it drove excellent, it had a engine rebuild and new gearbox not too long ago. The only problem I had was getting onto a motorway at peak hour with the steering wheel on the wrong side. Due to it being a customers car I am always over carefull.
> 
> Oh another thing, I sat in the car, put my seat belt on then realised i was on wrong side due to no steering wheel infront of me hahaha
> 
> Chris


Pmsl
:lol:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> Pmsl
> :lol:


There was loads of people there as well, I looked a proper dope. Haha

Chris


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work chris..
> 
> I was disappointed when I finally got to drive a 964 turbo (And a 964 RS left hand drive original track car)
> such a stunning iconic classic but not very pleasant drive imo.


You need to man up,they're awesome to drive!

Amazing looking car,good job mate


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I just expected it to be amazing.. it's not too far from a fast beetle :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

tonyy said:


> Amazing work:thumb:


Cheers mate!!

Chris


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great transformation, love the old shape Porsche's old skool cool


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## RSTsteve (Jul 28, 2010)

top work, love the finish


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

That is a stunning car!! Fantastic finish!!


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

They are good in their stock form but once engine has a few mods and the fuelling is sorted (bloody k-jet) they are amazingly quick and give most other cars a good run for their money. Mine has now gone but was over 400bhp and every bit as quick as a 996. :driver:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely finish and car


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looks exquisite dude. Lovely work and badass looking car


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! 


Chris


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Just reviewing Chris's work looking for a particular pic, I used to have a 964 C4 and it was very satifying to drive but I was always aware of where the engine was. Never lost it but so glad of 4WD on 2 occasions when it kicked in on gravel and a wet bend.
This Turbo is regarded by some (particulalry a top racer I used to know) as the worst Turbo Porsche had made, a real handful, but then power in those days did need strong arms and lightening reactions. 
Oddly only now is the 964 becoming desirable, but maybe because the 3.2 and 993 are so strongly priced. I always loved mine but getting the pram in was proving tricky so that was the end of that..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Whata car :thumb: stunning work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

RaceGlazer said:


> Just reviewing Chris's work looking for a particular pic, I used to have a 964 C4 and it was very satifying to drive but I was always aware of where the engine was. Never lost it but so glad of 4WD on 2 occasions when it kicked in on gravel and a wet bend.
> This Turbo is regarded by some (particulalry a top racer I used to know) as the worst Turbo Porsche had made, a real handful, but then power in those days did need strong arms and lightening reactions.
> Oddly only now is the 964 becoming desirable, but maybe because the 3.2 and 993 are so strongly priced. I always loved mine but getting the pram in was proving tricky so that was the end of that..


Did you get the pic you needed Mark?

Chris


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Uber cool...refurbed wheels and it would look the absolute nuts. Top work!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning rare porker - great results too :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice work there mate :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Again sorry for the late replys, thanks a lot for the kind words



Chris


----------

